# SMoking alotta chicken - how to keep warm and moist



## bigredfan (Jul 18, 2013)

this weekend I will be smoking around 4 - 4lb chickens for a family gathering.  I have a OBS so I am guessing that I will probably have to smoke them two at a time unless I can fit two per rack.My question would be once they finish smoking how can I keep the warm and ensure  that the meat stays moist and does not dry outWould wrapping in foil and placing in a cooler work like it does for pork butt?Is there another preffered method


----------



## bigredfan (Jul 18, 2013)

thinking out loud here but I suppose I could spattock the chickens and then cook all four at the same time


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes you can hold them in a cooler the way you do pork butts, brisket, turkeys. Just don't expect the skin to be crispy. Spatched chickens take up more grill space than whole birds, but less head room.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 18, 2013)

BRF , hello and pleased to meet ya.

Your answer is Yes , and Yes .

I use the wrap,Towel and cooler my Butts, Briskets and Chickens all the time. It actually benefits the meat in tenderizing it slowly as it sits.

Spatching is about the easiest way to a evenly cooked Chicken , everything at one level. Then go ahead with the Cooler thingy anyhow , to keep it at temp. till service time... just sayin.


----------



## bigredfan (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I love this hobby.  Cant wait for football season so I can get hte smoker rolling every saturday.If I am going to cooler it should I still take the Chicken Breast temp to 165 degrees?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes you can hold them in a cooler the way you do pork butts, brisket, turkeys. Just don't expect the skin to be crispy. Spatched chickens take up more grill space than whole birds, but less head room.


Like dirt said..

Here's a spatchcock i did last nigh.  This is on a standard size dinner plate and it's a 5-6 lb er.   See how many plates you can fit on your cooking rack. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145262/ok-ok-heres-a-spatchcock-on-the-mini


----------



## bigredfan (Jul 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Like dirt said..
> 
> Here's a spatchcock i did last nigh.  This is on a standard size dinner plate and it's a 5-6 lb er.   See how many plates you can fit on your cooking rack.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145262/ok-ok-heres-a-spatchcock-on-the-mini


wow that looks great...did you brine it?  or what method did you follow


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

bigredfan said:


> wow that looks great...did you brine it? or what method did you follow


No brine, i just apply my rubs and put it on the smoker when it gets up to 200  then let the smoker go up to 325...then keep it between 300-325.      By putting the bird on at a lower heat it get's to spend more time in the smoke and when it get's up to about 300 it really crisps up.

I'd guess it spends half the cooking time under 300 and the other half over 300....about 2 hours total cooking time for this bird.  They always come out very juicy and tasty.    Down the road if you build a  WSM mini they are great, the chicken drippings all go back into the smoke...it really adds back some flavor.

Bradley smoker, is that electric or gas?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Check out his one that I did, should get you pointed on the right path

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...spritzed-is-the-only-way-to-get-moist-chicken


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Check out his one that I did, should get you pointed on the right path
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...spritzed-is-the-only-way-to-get-moist-chicken


Case why is it my chicken didn't need flipped over to get real crisp when we both use the same smoker at the same temps ?  Seriously it doesn't make sense to me....Did you use the teracotta pot for that cook?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case why is it my chicken didn't need flipped over to get real crisp when we both use the same smoker at the same temps ?  Seriously it doesn't make sense to me....Did you use the teracotta pot for that cook?


Keith it didn't need to be flipped or put on the coals direct. I just wanted to show that you could do that if you wanted with the Mini. Just showing off what it can do!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keith it didn't need to be flipped or put on the coals direct. I just wanted to show that you could do that if you wanted with the Mini. Just showing off what it can do!


Ahh i see....  I bet you did use the pot on that round though... I know you're starting to not use it which i like because it let's more direct radiant heat up and gives the chicken more of a "sun burn" per say.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ahh i see....  I bet you did use the pot on that round though... I know you're starting to not use it which i like because it let's more direct radiant heat up and gives the chicken more of a "sun burn" per say.


On that burn I just used the steamer tray as a diffuser.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> On that burn I just used the steamer tray as a diffuser.


I know what it is... I see foil down in the pot?   Let those juicy drippings go straight down!  mmmmm goood!


----------

